# Imran Khan......shy and quiet to world cup winning charismatic captain



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, Imran Khan is one of the most greatest cricketer/sportsmen ever and he was very shy and quiet.

http://youthexperia.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/imran-khan-journey-from-being-cricket.html






I'm a huge fan of Imran Khan, I've read his biograhy (the cricketer, the celebrity) and when he was a teenager, he was extremely shy and quiet, very mousy and a loner. He continued to be very shy, and a 'yep' 'nope' person lol. At 29, he was about to marry, but the women's family rejected him because he was too shy.

While he was at boarding school in England, he was a loner, but studied hard in his A-level and got into Oxford University.

When he toured around England as a Cricketer, his team-mates said behind his back 'he'll never make it as a professional'. He was not the most talented. He stayed in England to be a cricketer and during his lonely days at Worcester, he would often stay at hotels alone, eat alone, go to the movies alone.

Back then, the Pakistani cricket team had an 'inferiority complex', however, he inspired his team 'to take on the world' and eventually won the cricket world cup in 1992 in front of 87,000 people:

Just scroll onto 2.10 to watch him speak in front of 87,000 people at the world cup final: 





And he dated stunningly beautiful women too!

Hope this helps,

A


----------

